# Cesarean delivery only



## sheilarichie6@hotmail.com (Jul 29, 2008)

Ind. Medicaid states 59514 cpt code is not payable on fee schedule.  I'm new to OB coding, could use some help to get this claim paid.  Thanks


----------



## Kumaran (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi,

  Could you please send me the denial reason?

Thanks
Vallikumaran


----------

